# Rhondda Ventilation Furnace.



## Engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Not much info on this except it's called Trehafod Ventilation Furnace, waded up it many years ago but bad air stopped play.

Furnace Chimney.







Furnace Hearth.






Looking down start of ventilation drift.






Further into drift.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 30, 2009)

That's unusual. Love the 'round' hearth and chimney. 
Interesting stuff, Engineer.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

*Furnace.*

Thanks Foxy, I always forget to check this place out in very dry weather.


----------



## Flexible (Jan 1, 2010)

Would this have been used to ventilate the Lewis Merthyr or Hafod collieries?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

*Furnace*



Flexible said:


> Would this have been used to ventilate the Lewis Merthyr or Hafod collieries?



I suspect Hafod Colliery, still looking for further info.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 1, 2010)

This is very interesting Engineer.

I always assumed that old technology like this had long been done away with.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

*Furnace.*



Sausage said:


> This is very interesting Engineer.
> 
> I always assumed that old technology like this had long been done away with.



Still a few bits about in S.Wales.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 1, 2010)

Most of ours is sealed up. I suppose that's a good thing mind - methane and all that. 

Weardale and the surrounding areas are where we have to travel to see anything decent nowadays.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

*Furnace.*

Lots left in this neck of the woods.

Swansea Valley drainage adit, extinguishes a Davy Lamp downwind. (methane & hydrogen sulphide).


----------



## Landsker (Jan 7, 2010)

this reminds me to get out and photograph the ones in my area!


----------

